# Von der Console einlesen



## Gast2 (16. Nov 2007)

Erste gehversuche in java, von der console soll etwas eingegeben werden z.B. name

Leider bekomme ich immer null und darf nichts eintippen



```
public class Eingabe {
	
	private String ausgabe;
	
	public String einTippen (){   
        try {
            ausgabe = new String(System.console().readLine());
        } catch (Exception e) {
            
            e.printStackTrace();
        }

        return ausgabe;   
    } 

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		Eingabe eg = new Eingabe();
        System.out.println(eg.einTippen());
	}

}
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Nov 2007)

Bis Java 1.5

```
import java.util.*;
import java.io.*;

public class Konsoleneingabe {
   private BufferedReader reader;
   
   public Konsoleneingabe() {
      reader = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
   }
   
   public String eingabeLesen() {
      System.out.print("Deine Eingabe? ");
      String zeile = null;
      try {
         zeile = reader.readLine();
      }
      catch(IOException e) {
         e.printStackTrace();
      }
      
      return zeile;
   }
   
   private void ausgeben(String str) {
      System.out.println(str);
   }
   
   public static void main(String[] args) {
      Konsoleneingabe konsole = new Konsoleneingabe();
      konsole.ausgeben(konsole.eingabeLesen());
   }

}
```


Ab Java 1.5

```
import java.util.*;
import java.io.*;

public class Konsoleneingabe {
   private Scanner scanner;
   
   public Konsoleneingabe() {
      scanner = new Scanner(System.in);
   }
   
   public String eingabeLesen() {
      System.out.print("Deine Eingabe? ");      
      return scanner.nextLine();
   }
   
   private void ausgeben(String str) {
      System.out.println(str);
   }
   
   public static void main(String[] args) {
      Konsoleneingabe konsole = new Konsoleneingabe();
      konsole.ausgeben(konsole.eingabeLesen());
   }

}
```


----------



## neuland (16. Nov 2007)

was ist hier passiert ich bin nicht sirwayne (war wohl irgendwie falsch eingeloggt -- sorry)

aber trotzdem wie funktioniert die klasse console


----------



## neuland (17. Nov 2007)

Ich habe gelesen,dass es seit Java 6 mit der Console gehen soll. Mein Problem ist, dass ich immer eine NullPointer Exception bekomme, weil dieser ausdruck nichts zurück liefert -->System.console(); was ist daran falsch??

EDIT: Ich benutze keine GUI


----------



## nicht eingeloggt (17. Nov 2007)

Schon  mal versucht das Programm in einer Konsole zu starten, nicht innerhalb einer IDE.


----------



## HG (17. Nov 2007)

Hi, 

schau mal hier, evtl hilfts dir weiter: 
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/io/Console.html


----------

